
Ordinary Words Will Do - ikeboy
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2494
======
falcor84
I like the way he put it: "...to restrict freedom and invent new forms of
discrimination — and to do it in the name of equality and justice — that takes
theory."

I'd like to believe we aren't doing this in the realm of exact sciences.

